# minolta x-700 help!!



## paigew (Jan 16, 2013)

I just loaded my first roll of film :mrgreen: I took three photos then switched it to 'auto' just messing around. Well now I can't get it off auto. I must be missing something, the wheel is just stuck! help!! Also, why are there two different 'on' settings one is 'on' one is 'on)))'


----------



## paigew (Jan 16, 2013)

nevermind I fixed it  I think it had something to do with the lens I had on it :/


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jan 16, 2013)

Of the two on settings, one is without a beeping sound, and one with.


----------



## timor (Jan 16, 2013)

paigew said:


> I just loaded my first roll of film :mrgreen: I took three photos then switched it to 'auto' just messing around. Well now I can't get it off auto. I must be missing something, the wheel is just stuck! help!! Also, why are there two different 'on' settings one is 'on' one is 'on)))'


I hope you didn't force enything, there is a button right beside the settings knob one have to press to release "A" and "P" settings.
Beep is a warning for slow shutter speeds if you wish to have it.


----------



## paigew (Jan 21, 2013)

timor said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > I just loaded my first roll of film :mrgreen: I took three photos then switched it to 'auto' just messing around. Well now I can't get it off auto. I must be missing something, the wheel is just stuck! help!! Also, why are there two different 'on' settings one is 'on' one is 'on)))'
> ...



I didn't force anything. Good to know about the button! Once I took the lens off it easily turned.


----------



## timor (Jan 21, 2013)

paigew said:


> Once I took the lens off it easily turned.


I have no idea why, non of my X-700 lets me do that. Be careful with that.


----------



## paigew (Jan 21, 2013)

Idk but I watched a you tube video that said something about p and a modes only working with certain types of lenses so I figured I would remove my lens and see if it helped! Idk why it worked lol


----------



## timor (Jan 21, 2013)

Minolta X-700 can take any SR mount lens. However for mode A it needs at least MC lenses, to work in P it needs MD lenses.
The Rokkor Files - Minolta Lens History
There is no mechanical blockade of program selector by the lens only that button beside it which has to be pressed when switching from P to A and from A to manual time selection even without lens mounted. I have two X700 and also one X570 and all behave in the same way.
Link above is quite interesting read about manual focus Minoltas (SR mount).


----------

